# Hello, I'm looking for......



## clmumaw (Oct 5, 2006)

information on a plane from WWII named "Shutter Bug". I have looked off and on several times over the past few years since receiving some very nice WWII photographs of this plane, which I believe my grandfather flew in during the war. If anyone has any information about this plane, or the type of plane, that may be interesting to put with these pictures for the great-grandchildren, I would love to hear from you.

clmumaw


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Can you post some pics for us to see? That would certainly help. Your talking about hundreds of thousands of airplanes.


----------

